# Mark Cuban on the Pistons



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Dallas Maverick owner Mark Cuban, when asked by the Detroit Free Press if other NBA teams would try to copy the Pistons' blueprint for success:

"The Pistons are a very good basketball team. When you play New Jersey and get into a situation where Jason Kidd is hurt, then you play Indiana and you have a situation where Jermaine O'Neal gets hurt, then you play the Lakers and Karl Malone gets hurt … that's the scenario I want to copy." 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...186.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL

Gotta love Cuban.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Dallas Maverick owner Mark Cuban, when asked by the Detroit Free Press if other NBA teams would try to copy the Pistons' blueprint for success:
> 
> "The Pistons are a very good basketball team. When you play New Jersey and get into a situation where Jason Kidd is hurt, then you play Indiana and you have a situation where Jermaine O'Neal gets hurt, then you play the Lakers and Karl Malone gets hurt … that's the scenario I want to copy."
> ...


Cuban is awesome, but this is just plain ridiculous...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)




----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

cubans the best... he cracks me up


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

He makes a valid point... but do do you really think that the Lakers would have won the series had Malone been there. Because, without him, the Lakers literally got thier asses handed to them by the Pistons. Had it not been for 1 shot, it would have been a sweep. Karl Malone could not have prevented the loss. He just couldn't have.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

looks like sour grapes to me. Try and buy another championship Mark. I hope Shaq goes to Dallas and the Lakers just pummel the Mavericks come next playoffs....oh that would be sweet! :yes:


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

**** Cuban, what a dumbass statement


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Of course I wouldn't expect Cuban to know what good defense is anyways. I guess we didn't have injuries either...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Of course I wouldn't expect Cuban to know what good defense is anyways. I guess we didn't have injuries either...


WTF? You didn't. lol


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He's one funny dude.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O goodness... How quickly Cuban forgets that HE got to the WCF because of other teams injuries... BTW, Rasheed has plantar fasciidas (i don't know how to spell that nor do i feel like looking it up) and i could see if Rasheed tore up the Lakers in Malones' absence, but he didn't... This is just plain stupidity, the series wasn't even close, they never even had an inch of chance... Karl Malone was NOT going to change that. 


:hurl: Marc Cuban


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> "The Pistons are a very good basketball team. When you play New Jersey and get into a situation where Jason Kidd is hurt, then you play Indiana and you have a situation where Jermaine O'Neal gets hurt, then you play the Lakers and Karl Malone gets hurt … that's the scenario I want to copy."
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...186.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


That is what I thought.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Indirect shot at Larry Brown from Cuban. 

Didn't you hear the comments from both regarding sending players to Olympics during the season?. Cuban refused it to do so and that's how it all started.

I thought both were right on their position.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Honestly, even if Malone was healthy, we still would have lost. Cuban's cool but his comments about Detroit are wrong. They were the better team, period, this year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Honestly, even if Malone was healthy, we still would have lost. Cuban's cool but his comments about Detroit are wrong. They were the better team, period, this year.


I don't think we would've beaten them (we might have), but the Pacers or Nets probably would have.


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*INJURIES ARE PART OF THE GAME*

The Pistons were the best team in the NBA last year. It is true that New Jersey, Indiana and the LA Lakers would have had better chances at beating the Pistons if they were at full strength but you got to remember, the Pistons weren't exactly 100% either. In the end, the best team won! The Pistons won because of defense!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Honestly, even if Malone was healthy, we still would have lost. Cuban's cool but his comments about Detroit are wrong. They were the better team, period, this year.


classy post.

this is the definition of someone who is not a total homer guys. The pistons were the better team and Cuban is just a sour grapes *****.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

lol @ Cuban.. 

U Maaaaaaaad?!?!


Detroit was the best team in the league and no injuries can change that.. Oh and Karl Malone was really lightin it up when he wasn't hurt.. Please..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> lol @ Cuban..
> 
> U Maaaaaaaad?!?!
> ...


He was doing a hell of a lot better shooting, jumping, defending and rebounding when he was healthy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mark Cuban I think makes a good point. The Pistons caught all the breaks which usually happens when you become champions.

A healthy Jkidd might have beaten the Pistons they had them on the ropes more than any team in the playoffs. Their style of play was the tonic to the Pistons stingy defense. They pushed the ball. Without the main ball pusher healthy the Nets couldn't close the deal. 

I think LA wins the series if Malone is healhy hands down. The series was lost for us when Malone went down because the rebounding was the biggest factor in the series. 

We played good defense on the 1st shot attempt but the 2nd and 3rd shots just wore us down. Sheed doesn't go off on a healthy Malone either. Duncan couldn't get off on a healthy Malone ,Sheed wouldn't have either. Malone's savy offensively could have gotten other players easy buckets. 

Pistons were the best team this season but the fact is they were fortunate with the injuries that helped them.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> He was doing a hell of a lot better shooting, jumping, defending and rebounding when he was healthy.


And they were still losing..

But what is the point, the Lakers lost so I dunno why you guys keep dreamin on what if's.. But if you gotta do it, go ahead..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> And they were still losing..
> ...


They were still losing? :laugh: 
Please.

But I agree with you.. They were dominated by a team everybody thought had no chance. We shouldn't be looking for excuses.. Simply outplayed.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> They were still losing? :laugh:
> Please.
> ...


Yea, they were still losing.. I know it's funny..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, they were still losing.. I know it's funny..


Just answer this:
How were they still losing?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, they were still losing.. I know it's funny..


No, actually the Lakers weren't losing when Malone was healthy. Without Malone's defense against Duncan and Garnett there's no way they beat the Spurs or the Wolves. He broke down in the Finals but I don't think it would've mattered because the Lakers' problem wasn't stopping either one of the Wallaces, the problem was scoring points against the Piston's defense, which wasn't going to be aided by Malone in any significant capacity.

Cube has a point but seems to be forgetting that Rasheed Wallace wasn't healthy either. And if Chris Webber hadn't gotten hurt last year in the playoffs Dallas most likely doesn't beat Sacto to advance to the WCF.

The Pistons just administered a beat-down on the Lakers they could not handle.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> No, actually the Lakers weren't losing when Malone was healthy. Without Malone's defense against Duncan and Garnett there's no way they beat the Spurs or the Wolves. He broke down in the Finals but I don't think it would've mattered because the Lakers' problem wasn't stopping either one of the Wallaces, the problem was scoring points against the Piston's defense, which wasn't going to be aided by Malone in any significant capacity.
> ...


lakers got killed by 2nd shots. Without those shots the Lakers would have won. 

Lakers simply couldn't keep them off the boards. 

Malone when healthy was a great passer in the triangle and a great screen setter. He allowed Kobe to get free against the Spurs and Wolves. It would have aided the Lakers tremendously. 

But thats over now Pistons took rightful advantage.

Lakers could have won


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

They were still losing when Malone was healthy... Game 1.. And the Pistons just beat the brakes off them clowns.. I don't think Malone would've matter as much as Lakers fans think.. But it's all moot.. We know where the trophy is at..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> They were still losing when Malone was healthy... Game 1.. And the Pistons just beat the brakes off them clowns.. I don't think Malone would've matter as much as Lakers fans think.. But it's all moot.. We know where the trophy is at..


Malone was slowing down in the Wolves series. His knee were sore and he was getting treatment then so lets not make this about oh it was a sudden thing. 

Pistons beat 3 teams with major injuries an asterisk just like the bogus 1990 title when Magic and B Scott went down should be applied. 

Gotta win 2 more titles before the fake bad boys can claim greatness. No one really think the Pistons title was anything other than a fluke. 

Lakers franchise makes the Pistons look stupid. How many banners is that. We got laundry hanging from the ceiling. 

Yall got a couple of hand towels. 

Bad talk from a Pistons fan yall gonna be just like the Florida Marlins beating the Yankee's 1 year wonders. Holla


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

First of all I'm not a Pistons fan.. Hollla!

2nd, Malone's old *** was gonna get abused hurt or not and the Pistons made the Lakers look real bad out there and if it makes you able to sleep at night to think of it as a fluke well then go ahead and curl up in your Kobe # 8 pajamas and keep tellin yourself that the lakers could've won..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 
> 
> And they were still losing..
> ...


He re-aggrivated his injury before the Finals.

Also, if you would have read what I had said before, instead of rambling on and trying to make a Lakers fan look silly, you would have realized that I said that the Pistons probably still would have won if Malone was healthy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> 2nd, Malone's old *** was gonna get abused hurt or not


Oh, ok "Swami".


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tryin to make you look silly? If that's what you think, then it must already be how you perceive yourself.. If any of you can say the Lakers would've won, I can make my own predictions as well.. Roll your eyes, it just means..

U MaaaaD..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> No, actually the Lakers weren't losing when Malone was healthy. Without Malone's defense against Duncan and Garnett there's no way they beat the Spurs or the Wolves. He broke down in the Finals but I don't think it would've mattered because the Lakers' problem wasn't stopping either one of the Wallaces, the problem was scoring points against the Piston's defense, which wasn't going to be aided by Malone in any significant capacity.
> ...


5 star post, just beautiful, couldn't have said it any better myself...


----------

